# Hawaii Reviews for October 2010...



## billhall (Oct 3, 2010)

Hawaii Reviews for Oct 2010

withdrawal...definitely need a break in Hawaii....


----------



## billhall (Oct 3, 2010)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 9/10/10*

*New Review *


Point at Poipu  
Reviewer:  Werner & Dollie Gansz​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 3, 2010)

*Ka'anapali Beach Club,9/10/10, Maui*

*New Review *


Ka'anapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Michael Peters​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 3, 2010)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 9/17/10*

*New Review *


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:  Michael Peters​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 3, 2010)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 9/3/10*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:  Werner & Dollie Gansz​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 3, 2010)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas , Kauai, 9/23/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer:  Michael Peters​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 6, 2010)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island, 10/2/10*

*New Review *


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:  Thomas Martin​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 10, 2010)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 4/30/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  George Isabel Starn​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 10, 2010)

*Royal Kuhio, Oahu, 9/25/10*

*New Review *


Royal Kuhio 
Reviewer: Mary Ann Olson​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 23, 2010)

*Shearwater, Kauai, 5/23/10*

*New Review *


Shearwater 
Reviewer:  Jim Lazar​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 23, 2010)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 10/2/10*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana  
Reviewer:   Joan Sakaguchi​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 23, 2010)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 7/15/2009*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer: Maria Hoffman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 23, 2010)

*Kihei Kai Nani, Maui, 10/5/10*

*New Review *


Kihei Kai Nani   
Reviewer:   Daniel Frum​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 23, 2010)

*Papakea , Maui, 10/1/10*

*New Review *


Papakea    
Reviewer:   Daniel Frum​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 29, 2010)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 10/15/10*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North 
Reviewer:  Marian Laroche​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 31, 2010)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas, Kauai, 10/17/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer:  Lori Raudenbush​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

